# Paul Mc Cartney greatest hits?



## Ciaraella (28 Oct 2009)

Hi all, 
i'm going to see Paul Mc Cartney in December and while i'm a big beatles fan i don't know as much of Paul's solo/wings stuff. What's the best album i could get for an all round Paul experience??


----------



## Caveat (28 Oct 2009)

_All the Best_ is probably as good as any.

You'll find there will be a good handful of Beatles stuff at the gig too - e.g he is fond of doing _Yesterday, Let it be, Helter Skelter_, _Got to get you_ _into my life_ to name a few.


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Oct 2009)

That's what i'm looking forward to Caveat! Can't believe i was able to get tickets. I just want to get myself acquainted with some of his solo stuff too. A gig is just so much better when you know all the songs, although i'm sure it's going to be amazing anyway, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Markjbloggs (28 Oct 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> That's what i'm looking forward to Caveat! Can't believe i was able to get tickets. I just want to get myself acquainted with some of his solo stuff too. A gig is just so much better when you know all the songs, although i'm sure it's going to be amazing anyway, thanks for the suggestion.



Don't bother with greatest hits albums - get Band on the Run, Ram or McCartney to get a good idea of what he was about in the early 70's, after he left the Beatles.  His later stuff became a bit too poppy for my liking.  Enjoy the concert - wish I was going, he gives a great performance.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Oct 2009)

Cheers Markjbloggs, I'll get one of those aswell, myself and the other half are both big beatles fans and in general big music fans so always happy for a good recommendation to add to the collection.


----------



## RMCF (28 Oct 2009)

Paul McCartney's Greatest Hits?

That would be a short CD.


----------



## bren1916 (28 Oct 2009)

Bum bum bum,aaiiiyyaaa... bum bum bum,aaiiyyaaa....bum..bumbumbumbum

One of his best!


----------



## Mpsox (28 Oct 2009)

He's got a couple of live albums out from previous tours, suggest you try one of those. 

Can't go this time worst luck, saw him in Manchester 5 years ago, fabulous sing song for 2 and a half hours


----------



## Mpsox (28 Oct 2009)

RMCF said:


> Paul McCartney's Greatest Hits?
> 
> That would be a short CD.


 
27 top 20 hits in the UK alone + 14 top 10 albums after the Beatles split. It would be a very short CD indeed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Oct 2009)

Do you think this would be on the cd?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRc0ZPcZ7Xc


----------



## Teatime (28 Oct 2009)

I always liked the Pipes of Peace song. Hardly ever hear it anymore though.


----------



## S.L.F (29 Oct 2009)

RMCF said:


> Paul McCartney's Greatest Hits?
> 
> That would be a short CD.


 
I have to agree with you there.

I watched him on Jools Holland New Years show (I think) and was with a friend of mine who is BIG into music.

I thought he would be into him, being Paul McCartney and all that, but he just turned around and said he always found Paul boring and I said, "Jayus me too".


----------



## DavyJones (29 Oct 2009)

Teatime said:


> I always liked the Pipes of Peace song. Hardly ever hear it anymore though.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVK_mJrLbmY

Brings me back to when i was a young boy and thought war could be sorted out over a sing song and a game of fottie, innocent days.


----------



## Teatime (29 Oct 2009)

DavyJones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVK_mJrLbmY
> 
> Brings me back to when i was a young boy and thought war could be sorted out over a sing song and a game of fottie, innocent days.


 
Yes indeed, a classic. Based on a true story from what I remember. I'll be humming that all day now...


----------



## Purple (29 Oct 2009)

McCartney hasn't written anything good since he ate his last steak.


----------



## RMCF (29 Oct 2009)

Hasn't written anything good since Lennon died, cos he was the talent in the mix.


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2009)

There is absolutely no doubt that Lennon was the real talent but I think recent musical history treats Paul unfairly. 

The cliché is that Paul wrote all the sweet bouncy stuff and John wrote all the inventive, melodically odd and innovative stuff. There is a bit of truth in this, best highlighted by double A side Strawberry Fields/Penny lane, but Lennon wrote some sugary stuff too.

Don't forget too: _Yesterday_, _Eleanor Rigby_, _Michelle_, _Lady Madonna_, _The_ _Long and winding Road_, _Blackbird, For no one, Here There and_ _Everywhere_ and especially in terms of innovation _Helter Skelter ... _all Paul.  

Many more genuine classics as well. He wasn't all just _When I'm 64_, _Ob la Di Ob la Da_ and stuff like that.

Another problem is that Lennon was arguably 'cool' but Paul was and is, not cool. At all.


----------



## Latrade (30 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> There is absolutely no doubt that Lennon was the real talent but I think recent musical history treats Paul unfairly.
> 
> The cliché is that Paul wrote all the sweet bouncy stuff and John wrote all the inventive, melodically odd and innovative stuff. There is a bit of truth in this, best highlighted by double A side Strawberry Fields/Penny lane, but Lennon wrote some sugary stuff too.
> 
> ...


 
I'd agree to a large extent that history has been unkind to Paul, but I would say that I'm not sure that Lennon was the true talent.

There's plenty more in terms of Paul's songs on the innovation, come together, drive my car (and the bass line in that song) etc. If you compare the immediate post Beatles records McCartney's first three are far superior in total to Lennon's initial solo output. As crass as it sounds, the problem for Paul was that Lennon died before he had the chance to become middle of the road. 

The other point is that even though they largely wrote alone, especially in the last half of the Beatles, I think the competition and ultimate collaboration that went on in the studio improved each other's writing and songs. When solo, I think the both suffered. 

Don't forget that Lennon also wrote some absolute lemons while in the Beatles and when solo.


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2009)

Latrade said:


> come together


 
Err...John's song I believe - no?

_Drive my Car_ - agree with you there anyway. An advantage Paul had over John IMO was his grasp of R&B. _Get Back_ is another good example.

John's downfall was that he was overly concerned with doing something 'different' a lot of the time. Sometimes this backfired. Paul mainly kept pumping out the melodies, but not without some innovation too it has to be said.

In contrast though, _Happiness is a Warm Gun_, _Tomorrow Never Knows_, _Norwegian Wood_ - for example - I honestly don't think Paul could have written in his wildest dreams.



> The other point is that even though they largely wrote alone, especially in the last half of the Beatles, I think the competition and ultimate collaboration that went on in the studio improved each other's writing and songs. When solo, I think the both suffered.


 
Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Latrade (30 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Err...John's song I believe - no?
> 
> _Drive my Car_ - agree with you there anyway. An advantage Paul had over John IMO was his grasp of R&B. _Get Back_ is another good example.
> 
> ...


 
Doh! Meant _Get Back_. 

I'd add _Hide Your Love Away _and_ Help_ to the list. To some extent from _Rubber Soul_ onwards their separate songwriter identities became more noticeable, but it's a circular argument. For every John song outside Paul's capabilities, there's a Paul song outside John's. John can hit the dark, deeper stuff, but Paul can hit different emotions, yes a bit lighter and maybe less cerebral, but no less valid. And then when they did actually come together (geddit) to collaborate, the results were great.


----------



## mathepac (30 Oct 2009)

Latrade said:


> ... The other point is that even though they largely wrote alone, especially in the last half of the Beatles, I think the competition and ultimate collaboration that went on in the studio improved each other's writing and songs. When solo, I think the both suffered ...


I agree that the whole was greater than the apparent sum of the parts, but I still rate Paul as an enormous talent and wish I could see him perform live(-ish, with 900 computers 6,000 midi devices and an army of techs).

The one variable / catalyst that was removed from the partnership when the Beatles broke up was George Martin whose musicianship, discipline, commercial ear and producing talent was key to their early success. All of this allied with the raw talent already in the partnership and the work-ethic they developed in Germany was an unstoppable combination. 

Some of the early "give-away" songs seem difficult to reconcile with the balance of their work, for example the bossa nova rhythms of Cilla Black's _Step Inside Love_  (attributed to McCartney but with both credited) and certainly the output of Lennon-McCartney song-writing factory did a lot to raise the profile of the "Mersey Sound" independent of their own record output. Early recorders of Beatles originals (as distinct from covers) included Billy J. Kramer & the Dakotas, Chris Barber and his Band, Peter & Gordon,            P.J. Proby, Mike Shannon,            The Rolling Stones and many more. Arguably this could never have happened without George Martin's influence and contacts.


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2009)

Latrade said:


> I'd add _Hide Your Love Away _and_ Help_ to the list.


 
Which list? They are both John's songs too. 

Or is that what you are saying? Sorry, I'm not being awkward!


----------



## Purple (30 Oct 2009)

My favourite Beatles quote was after the fight they had recording “Back in the USSR” on the White Album. Ringo walked out because Paul was doing most (if not all) of the drumming. They sent a telegram to him in Sardinia saying “Come back, you’re the best Rock & Roll drummer in the world”.

Later John said that he’d written the telegram and that his comment about Ringo has been an exaggeration as "He's not even the best drummer in The Beatles"


----------



## Latrade (30 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Which list? They are both John's songs too.
> 
> Or is that what you are saying? Sorry, I'm not being awkward!


 
Sorry, to the list of John's songs that Paul could never have come close to producing.


----------



## dodo (30 Oct 2009)

I think Paul was a great song writer but what a very average singer.If he could not write song's he never would have been who he became. Even hearing him sing Hey Jude then listening to Elvis singing Hey Jude the quality of their voices is similar to Paul been in Division 2 in England and Elvis the Manu of the Premiership.
I like the Beatles and all that but voice wise Paul is average at best.


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> My favourite Beatles quote was after the fight they had recording “Back in the USSR” on the White Album. Ringo walked out because Paul was doing most (if not all) of the drumming. They sent a telegram to him in Sardinia saying “Come back, you’re the best Rock & Roll drummer in the world”.
> 
> Later John said that he’d written the telegram and that his comment about Ringo has been an exaggeration as "He's not even the best drummer in The Beatles"


 
 Yeah had heard this.

Raises another point too - by all accounts Paul was the more proficient musician and his knowledge of the fretboard, keyboard and even drumkit gave him a very solid understanding of song dynamics and 'structure' - in fact he seemed to be a little obsessed with it.  He once mentioned that _Here There & Everywhere_ was one of his favourite compositions because "it had a beginning, a middle and an end"

Maybe John's relative shortcomings (purely as a musician) meant that he simply _had_ to be more creative?  

Having said that, Paul's favourite song on the White Album is apparently John's mercurial, rhythmically complex _Happiness..._ which is as far away from 'structured' as The Beatles ever really got, so you never know.

Anyway, I still far prefer John's contributions


----------



## Latrade (30 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Yeah had heard this.
> 
> Raises another point too - by all accounts Paul was the more proficient musician and his knowledge of the fretboard, keyboard and even drumkit gave him a very solid understanding of song dynamics and 'structure' - in fact he seemed to be a little obsessed with it. He once mentioned that _Here There & Everywhere_ was one of his favourite compositions because "it had a beginning, a middle and an end"
> 
> ...


 
I've heard the Ringo quote attributed to Paul too. Still pretty funny one. Though Ringo was genuinely a hugely talented drummer. Even though he had little to do in the recordings until the other three (and George Martin) had finished messing around with the arrangements, the fact that he could just come in for the last bit and fit in any percussion is genius. And given that at a certain point he could keep time even when he couldn't even hear the others is impressive.

Anyway, the Paul V John argument is as I say circular. My preference depends on humour and mood, just as my preference for favourite album can vary. 

My one problem with Paul is that most of the Beatles history is only ever the Pauline version. He seems to have dictated how it has been recorded and documented (such as possibly stealing credit for the Ringo joke). Even the excellent Archive DVDs have too much of a "Paul's Lawyers" feel about it.


----------



## Ciaraella (30 Oct 2009)

After reading all this I think i can consider myself in the Paul camp. I love John's stuff but my favourites are definitley (what i've learned are) Paul's stuff - Lady Madonna, Drive My Car, Get Back, Penny Lane. Where would A Day in the Life stand? To me, and from all that everyone has said i'd be thinking that was fairly 50/50, quite popppy and melodic but also a bit off the wall!


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> Where would A Day in the Life stand?


 
Interesting as it was a true collaboration - rare enough at that stage.

John largely responsible for the 'verses', Paul for the middle section and they both worked out the "I'd love to turn you on" bit.

Great song - you actually hear Paul & John's stuff merge almost seamlessly "(Paul)...outside and went into a dream" (change to John) "Aaah Aaah Aah etc"


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> After reading all this I think i can consider myself in the Paul camp


 
Are you absolutely sure about this now? 

A list of who did what:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beatles_songs

_Hard Day's night, Nowhere man, All you need is love, Lucy in the sky with diamonds, Girl, Dear Prudence, In My life, I am the walrus...._

...as well as the above mentioned of course, all Mr Lennon of course.


----------

